# FreeBSD Small Business Server



## z3R0 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone seen a FreeBSD distro similar to Zentyal?

Zentyal Install/Overview

http://www.zentyal.org/

Looks like its tailored to go after Windows Small Business Server. The setup is roles based.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2012)

The closest thing is probably a combination of FreeNAS and pfSense and a few more bits and pieces.

Most people will probably roll their own using standard FreeBSD.


----------

